# Why are budgies so cheap to buy?



## skybirdie

Hi all, 

Been a while. Ever since I got my first budgie 17 years ago, wow.. I've been haunted by this thought about the fact that budgies are the cheapest bird to buy. $20 or $15 on sale. On sale?!? How could they do this? Parrots, Parolets and other species of domesticated birds are way more expensive. I know it has to do with the breeding process and the fact that they've always been seen as "lesser," but this concept, as you know, is so wrong. It scares me that anyone can buy a budgie. Why is this? Any opinions on the matter? Should they be sold at this price?


----------



## Cody

Unfortunately there are plenty of bird mills that breed on a large scale and sell to large chain pet stores, there is little to no care and the birds are just another product for profit, this has resulted over the decades in genetic issues for the poor birds as well.


----------



## Blingy

I completely agree and it breaks my heart when I see time and time again, people refer to budgies as ‘starter birds’. Personally, I believe you should require some kind of permit to own any animal, and animals like budgies and mice, should cost more to buy. Maybe then they would be valued more, treated better and breeding mills would start closing down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*Please read the information in the attached, it will explain why "budgies are so cheap to buy" in the big box pet stores and why it is important to get your birds either from rescue organizations or from reputable and ethical breeders:

Why buy from a reputable and ethical breeder rather than big box pet stores.*


----------



## Barbara*

Budgie keeping requires money too buy all the specialty foods, bird furniture, cages and cage cleaning which is where the pet industry makes all the money. So be happy that budgies are cheaper themselves if $25 too $35 per bird is even cheap and that's Canadian. Exotic Wings & Pet Things has tame budgies for $75 Canadian per bird.

We have wild mice back in the house this week so greater risk too my birds right now and the mice just appeared again I think. Night fright every night again. So prices could go up if the general flock is at risk. Also the "sale" price might be due too an large increase in chicks for whatever reason. Plentiful quantities might be for a limited time. Coronavirus is animal carried too so the media says and this could also effect the availability of chicks.


----------



## FaeryBee

*As stated in my previous post, the main reason that budgies are "so cheap to buy" is because of the birdie-mills which churn out birds with no regard of the health or temperament of either the adults or the chicks.

It's very sad and something this forum is vehemently against promoting.*


----------

